# Orange Krate I.D.



## Sandkat (Nov 27, 2017)

A friend of mine has a Schwinn Orange Krate with a ser # GG039971. Does that mean its a 1971?


----------



## kwoodyh (Nov 27, 2017)

GG July 1971


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

